# Anfield Pudding



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Evidently there is an Anfield Bicycle Club and time gone by at one of their dinners Anfield Pudding was served.....Any ideas what it consisted of?


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Scouse with a pie crust?(==D)(Jester)

Ray


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

Burned Toast said:


> Scouse with a pie crust?(==D)(Jester)
> 
> Ray


I think that's Anfield Plain pudding you are talking about, the Anfield pudding must be the a more up market version.


----------



## kevhogg (Jul 20, 2005)

Anfield pudding?-Andy Carrol and £35 million springs to mind-lol


----------

